# Crazy TSD dreams?



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 29, 2007)

So last night I had one type of recurring dream to which I'm prone: the TSD dream. 

These dreams typically involve me being in class, doing forms that don't exist but which I know nonetheless. And I'm not just talking one or two forms that don't exist, maybe whole series of forms that don't exist, and somehow my dream self knows and remembers them, more or less (oftentimes the plot revolves around me not remembering, even though I'm told I should). It's a strange experience, because I'm pretty much fully aware of what I'm doing, though of course I only have a vague memory of it after I wake. 

Anyone else have crazy, illogical TSD dreams?


----------



## AdamR (Oct 31, 2007)

Not so much dreams (although I have had them before), I'm more prone to not being able to dream thanks to TSD!

Sometimes after a lesson I'll be lying in bed trying to sleep, but unable to shut my brain off which is normally replaying the session over and over again in my head. At times it's highly annoying, but it's a good thing in a way as it's only things I'm _really_ into which cause me to do it.


----------

